
I'm wrong. _ - austinpena
http://synk.io/
======
austinpena
Original Title: "Snyk.io, a security manager, has a different site over HTTP"

Other comment pointed out I can't read.

Compare:

[http://synk.io/](http://synk.io/)

And

[https://snyk.io/](https://snyk.io/)?

What's going on here?

~~~
marcelc63
aren't those different domains

------
celticninja
Scracth that, look at the domain names you have provided

snyk vs synk

~~~
austinpena
Ah. Dyslexia.

